# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  swap 162 7mm ELD-X

## yerimaginaryM8

So I bought a box (100) of these and opened it not realising they were not the same shape as the amax/eld-M and I can't be arsed working up a load plus I am running amax relatively slow so the slightly softer amax/eld-M would possibly suit me better at extended ranges. If anyone running or wanting to run ELD-X has some amax/eld-M they would like to swap I would take a lesser amount say 80 pills on the swap or pay the freight for your part on a box for box swap would also be open to swaps for 140g nosler ballistic tips

----------


## 7x64

I'll see how many amax I have, but happy to take you up on that. I should have 80 or so I think.

----------


## 7x64

Looks like I've only got about 68 left - someone can likely do better for you!

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

Can you make up the difference with 7mm 140g ballistic tips?

----------


## 7x64

No, never used them sorry. I've got some 162 sst but that's about it.

----------


## P C

Hey mate, I'm keen to swap for A-maxes. I should have enough (need to check tonight) for a straight swap of 100 a-max for 100 ELD-X. Send me a PM if you're still keen.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

PM sent

----------


## sneeze

> So I bought a box (100) of these and opened it not realising they were not the same shape as the amax/eld-M and I can't be arsed working up a load plus I am running amax relatively slow so the slightly softer amax/eld-M would possibly suit me better at extended ranges. If anyone running or wanting to run ELD-X has some amax/eld-M they would like to swap I would take a lesser amount say 80 pills on the swap or pay the freight for your part on a box for box swap would also be open to swaps for 140g nosler ballistic tips


Has anyone checked the ELD-M ? they have a higher listed  BC than the old Amax suggesting its a different bullet as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Has anyone checked the ELD-M ? they have a higher listed  BC than the old Amax suggesting its a different bullet as well.


Due to the tip not melting?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

Its a pretty good increase,up to .670  from .625     The x is a completely new bullet  also with a better bc than the old amax but not as high as the M so it beggs the question.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its a pretty good increase,up to .670  from .625     The x is a completely new bullet  also with a better bc than the old amax but not as high as the M so it beggs the question.


Im not up with the latest but I thought the "M" was the old amax with the new tip and the "x'' was a new jacket and new tip for more controlled expansion, however this is only what I had read when all the fanfare for the new release came out not any actual experience.?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The new ELDMs do have higher BCs as tested by a couple of my clients in the field, with .30 & .338.

The advertised BCs seem to work well so far.....look out Berger....terminal performance is....very messy...

----------


## sneeze

> Im not up with the latest but I thought the "M" was the old amax with the new tip and the "x'' was a new jacket and new tip for more controlled expansion, however this is only what I had read when all the fanfare for the new release came out not any actual experience.?


Iv read that as well and many other things, they haven't all  been true though so Im interested in actual measurements. It would be good if they are just a new tip in the old case  but thats a big jump in BC. Iv shot a couple of boxes of the .338  285gr M, they go well at Norma mag speeds.

----------


## sneeze

I got a very quick reply from Hornadys tech team 

"They are a completely new bullet with the new “Heat Shield” Tip.   While the two bullets look similar the new ELD bullets, Match and X bullets, are redesigned and we strongly recommend NOT to use these Match bullets for hunting only the ELD-X bullets."

 Thanks,

TZ

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

Can anyone post a picture or attach to a link to a picture of a 7mm 162 amax beside an  ELD-X and an ELD-M? I cannot find one a base to ogive measurement with a comparator would be interesting too, I read one report of someone backing a load off from AMAX to ELD-X to avoid pressure issues I wonder if they will run about the same at an equivalent distance from the lands. From what I had read the profile of the ELD-M was either the same or closer to the amax shape than the ELD-X which is clearly different. I guess it will take a while for the details on how the X and M work on animals at various ranges to filter through.....

----------

